# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Могли бы вы мне подсказать адрес видео?

## Румянцев

Увидел в сети видео. К сожалению не запомнил его адрес. Прошу подсказать, если кто узнает по моему описанию: в видео преданный Кришне рассказывает (по русски) как ездил в Индию. Как чуть не опоздал на поезд. Как общался с навязчивым торговцев. 
Примечательно, что он рассказывает это с юмором и смехом. 
Если кто знает адрес этого видео, пожалуйста, поделитесь. Выложите здесь или по адресу: rum237(собака)yandex.ru

----------

